

Ad-spending usually plunges when economic growth slows. Will it be any different this time? - matstc
http://www.economist.com/business/displayStory.cfm?story_id=10567459&fsrc=nwlptwfree

======
cawel
My conclusion from the article: advertising in general will slow down, but not
as much as in previous recessions, because of internet advertising growth
(which arguably lags behind compared to offline advertising). Those are not
too far-fetched speculations...

As a side note, when having a look at the GDP/ad spending graph, it's quite
impressive to see how those 2 are correlated. The ad spending curve is
(almost) always an "exaggeration" of the real GDP one!

